# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek alcoholgebruik

## kmhouben

Hoi, 

ik doe onderzoek aan de Universiteit Maastricht naar alcoholgebruik. Om dit onderzoek tot een goed einde te brengen, ben ik nog op zoek naar deelnemers die zouden willen meewerken aan een online studie bestaande uit enkele vragenlijsten en computertaken. De studie neemt maximum 30 minuten van je tijd in beslag. Onder de eerste honderd deelnemers aan dit onderzoek zullen 4 cadeaucheques van 25 verloot worden en 1 iPod Nano 8GB. Ik heb nog veel deelnemers nodig, en ik zou het dan ook enorm waarderen moesten jullie willen deelnemen aan deze studie.

Voor meer informatie of om deel te nemen aan het onderzoek: https://www.emium.nl/soto/gng

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor jullie tijd en medewerking!

----------


## christel1

Blijkbaar moet je een inlognaam hebben ? En mogen Belgen ook meedoen aan dit onderzoek ? Dikwijls is het alleen maar bestemd voor Nederland.... kan je wat meer uitleg geven anders ?

----------

